# Holding my belly cast



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

I made a belly cast of Lasius when I was preggo. Last night I had to pick it up and move it while DH was re-arranging. when it was time to put it back down I was frozen. So many emotions just floated to the surface. I cried, broke down, balled, and screamed. DD came and gave me a big hug and ran her fingers through my hair while I was crying and said "mama baby sad" and DH held me while I got really upset.

I thought I was to a point where I wouldn't get so bad.

I guess I was wrong.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## MelanieMC (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

I am so sorry things are this hard. It's just so unfair - after all you have been through.

I am so, so sorry. Sending you strength, wishing for you some peace.


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm so sorry mama.


----------



## scsigrl (Oct 22, 2006)

Could not watch the video and not send my prayers.

Your family is in mine tonight.


----------



## stretchmark (Apr 10, 2003)

Oh I'm so sorry mama. I watched the video. Thanks for sharing little Lasius with us.

Hugs


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)




----------



## ohblueeyes (May 4, 2004)

I'm sooooooo sorry


----------



## Spirulina&Sage (Dec 2, 2006)

im so sorry mama..


----------



## ~Katrinka~ (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I watched your slideshow and cried the whole time; you make beautiful children. My heart just aches for you and I hope you are having a more peaceful day today.


----------

